# Anyone know what kind of snake this is?



## deerhuntinghippie (Jun 1, 2015)

I've caught these kinds of snakes before but I'm not sure what kind they are. Anyone know?





Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## Lonetree (Dec 4, 2010)

Looks like a legless lizard, I would start there.

And congrats on beating Goob to canned snake.


----------



## deerhuntinghippie (Jun 1, 2015)

Lonetree said:


> Looks like a legless lizard, I would start there.
> 
> And congrats on beating Goob to canned snake.


Thanks man!

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## BPturkeys (Sep 13, 2007)

Looks like a Rubber Boa
Species: C. bottae


----------



## Lonetree (Dec 4, 2010)

BPturkeys said:


> Looks like a Rubber Boa
> Species: C. bottae


Not in that part of the world.


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

Rubber boas have a blunt tail that look like their heads. So it's not one of those 

It does look like a legless lizard 

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

I'm voting for Eastern Worm Snake.


----------



## Lonetree (Dec 4, 2010)

"When not underground, _C. a. amoenus_ resides mostly under rocks, logs and leaf litter, or burrowed within rotting woody debris"


----------



## deerhuntinghippie (Jun 1, 2015)

Lonetree said:


> "When not underground, _C. a. amoenus_ resides mostly under rocks, logs and leaf litter, or burrowed within rotting woody debris"


Yeah it's a worms snake for sure.
I found a different snake yesterday evening. My camera was dying so I'm not sure how the rushed footage will turn out but it was yet another small, strange looking snake. It was the color of a dry, brown leaf and its body looked flatter than most snakes. I rolled it over and the belly was strikingly reddish orange. I'm almost certain it's a different species than the worm snake. 
Any ideas? I know without a picture it's hard to say for sure. North Georgia is the location.

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

Sounds like a hognose snake except I haven't seen one that has a belly you described

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

Or a red-bellied water snake

http://srelherp.uga.edu/snakes/nerery.htm

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

Some venomous snakes can look flat

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## deerhuntinghippie (Jun 1, 2015)

swbuckmaster said:


> Some venomous snakes can look flat
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


Yeah, this snake looked a bit out of the ordinary to me so I didn't handle it. I flipped it over with a stick and saw the red belly and decided to leave it alone.

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

I don't know of a venomous snake in the USA with the belly you described though. So without a photo my best guess would be red-bellied water snake. Look at the link I posted above and see if that was the snake you saw

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## deerhuntinghippie (Jun 1, 2015)

swbuckmaster said:


> I don't know of a venomous snake in the USA with the belly you described though. So without a photo my best guess would be red-bellied water snake. Look at the link I posted above and see if that was the snake you saw
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


I think that it may have been one of those. I found it in some hardwoods near a river. Probably 150 yards from the water.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------

